# Cheapest AM2/AM2+/AM3 motherboard?



## Kantastic (May 25, 2009)

What is the cheapest yet best (best cheap board) and *lightly* overclockable motherboard on Newegg and TigerDirect that supports all three sockets, takes at least 8GB of RAM, has 7.1 onboard audio, and has a PCI-E 2.0 x16 slot and is an ATX form factor?

Preferably under 70 shipped.


----------



## mav2000 (May 25, 2009)

Biostar 790GXB A2+, AM2+ mobo, with single PCIE X 16. Should be the cheapest and is pretty good.


----------



## Kantastic (May 25, 2009)

Would http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130191 board support AM3? I just found it on Craigs for $60! I'm sure I can talk it down to like $50.


----------



## Wingless (May 25, 2009)

*Personal Experience*

Personally, i was looking for a board of similar requirements, and i'd found that (In the uk at least) the cheapest i could have gone for (while still allowing support for the newer Phenoms) was either the cheaper AMD 780g chipset boards (i was looking at the mATX Ga-MA780gm s2h)

or the board i actually chose, the Asus m3n78-vm. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131318

I know its a fringe more than $70, and mATX but i found it to be a surprising overclocker, getting my Phenom 920 up to 3.51Ghz, (unadjustable NB multiplier is the limit there). i have a full ATX case, and i still went for this as it appeared to suffice for my needs. that and i was limited by what i could find deliverable (ebuyer (the uk newegg) has poor stock for mobos at the moment)

1x PCI-E 16x
1x PCI-E 1x
2X PCI
8GB Ram support
7.1 VIA onboard sound

Edit: The M4A78 Plus is a better value choice, but the key word was cheapest
Edit2: This also supports all phenoms (with a bios update, but will boot anyway to allow for an update) 
see http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M3N78-VM&product=1


----------



## Kantastic (May 25, 2009)

If I'm paying over 70, I believe I'd go with the ASUS M4A78 Plus. It's got free shipping and is an ATX form factor.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381

Still, I'll probably go with this board since I can get it locally and at half the price of retail. Though it won't support real AM3 CPU's, it'll still support the 920/940 after a BIOS flash.


----------



## {Sniping}Waste (May 25, 2009)

Theirs the GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 at newegg fir $69 and has a $10 MIR to lower it to $59.  It supports all the AM2/AM2+/AM3 CPUs that are out now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128376


----------



## Bioshock (May 26, 2009)

you dont wanna skimp on your motherboard, $70 shipped? put it this way, your gonna get what you pay for

to have a price tag of say $60.00 + shipping you gotta consider the parts used on the board itself have to be extremely cheap themselves

maybe you would be better off browsing through the for sale section on here and seeing if you can find a decent board for a decent price. im sure someone on here has something up for grabs


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131381

This has to be the best sub $100 board you will ever get.


----------

